# Terns breed with reds



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

I apologize in advance because I suspect this topic has been posted several times though I could not find it. Are the chances of a tern breeding with a red the same as a red and a red since they are both natts? I have heard conflicting info on this and some say it has never been done. Anyone know anything about it. It seems that since they are the same species they wouldn't care what color their mates belly was...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is a topic I wrote a few months back. This should help your quest.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=133385&hl=


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I think it is possible. I posted before about my tern and reds all changing to a dark colour when my reds begin to spawn. So far the tern has showed the dark colouration and as of today "he" has started to dig a pit. My male red and one of the females spawned two days ago which leaves one female that is full of eggs that the tern could possibly pair up with. Only time will tell.
Heres some pics of them from the last time I posted.. Ill post a pic of the Tern first in its normal colour so ppl dont get all freaked out and say its just a red.
View attachment 123171


Tern is the smallest one on the right.
View attachment 123172


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats awesome. Do they pair up? You should take the others out and see what happens.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

thats kick ass hope

come on tern u can do ittt

interracial p porn gotta love it


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They will breed together and all the babies will look like your normal tank raised natts.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> They will breed together and all the babies will look like your normal tank raised natts.


so i have heard (i do believe) but i want to see


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> They will breed together and all the babies will look like your normal tank raised natts.


Unless the red in the pair was the offspring of yet another interacial marriage! (Not very likely I know) I bet a half tern half red with a tern will give you half terns and half reds. Kind of like with black and blonde hair. Anyway, I just wanted to know if they discriminate when they breed or if a tern would breed just as easily with a red as another red would. I know its possible looking at xtreme's post (and no, I'm not going to claim that tern is a red....)


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

as stated above, possible...... yes, probable....... no

It would have been document by now if someone has manage to do it.
Actually, it may be documented, but as Mash said, they will look like normal nattereri.

But try this on for size.
if the tern did breed to a red, then take those babies, grow em'm out, and try to get them to breed with a tern again, If that happens, they would be 75% tern (Maybe). Then take those babies......................and then if they breed with a tern, they would be 87.5% tern, and so on and so on. Then we may just have terns breeding like reds.


----------

